# Phương án kỹ thuật máy ép bùn băng tải



## daidongtienphat (27 Tháng ba 2021)

*Máy ép bùn băng* tải là dòng thiết bị ép bùn hiệu quả nhất hiện nay, đây là thiết bị có khả năng xử lý được nhiều loại bùn, hiệu quả ép vượt trội. Tại Việt Nam, Công ty TNHH Đại Đồng Tiến Phát là đơn vị luôn đi đầu trong lĩnh vực nghiên cứu và sản xuất máy ép bùn. Chúng tôi luôn báo giá máy ép bùn với giá ưu đãi.
Công ty TNHH Đại Đồng Tiến Phát xin giới thiệu tới quý khách hàng dòng máy ép bùn băng tải thiết bị được nhiều nhà đầu tư trong và ngoài nước đánh giá là dòng máy ép bùn chất lượng hàng đầu. tại Việt Nam, chúng tôi là đơn vị sản xuất máy ép bùn uy tín. Bán máy với giá thành rẻ, ưu đãi lớn.

https://1.bp.************/-XfzpQ7KU-RA/X_1y9KIzsmI/AAAAAAAAFvM/58mAVxMP0JY-2GFcX-jIrDZ8-Yhzb8awACLcBGAsYHQ/w426-h426/may-ep-bun-bang-tai-xu-ly-bun-do-thi.jpg
Máy ép bùn băng tải​I. CÁC TÍNH NĂNG NỔI BẬT CỦA MÁY ÉP BÙN BĂNG TẢI VIỆT NAM​
Máy ép bùn băng tải Việt Nam được nghiên cứu và sản xuất bằng nguyên liệu thép SUS304 và phủ sơn bên ngoài giúp thiết bị có thể làm việc trong môi trường có nhiệt độ và áp suất khác nhau.
Băng tải máy ép bùn được nhập khẩu chính hãng từ Đài Loan, do đó có khả năng chịu được acid tốt.
Tỉ điều khiển được tích hợp sẵn trên máy, thuận tiện cho quá trình vận hành
Hiện nay, chúng tôi đã tích hợp hệ thống căn chỉnh băng tải tự động
Hệ thống rửa băng tải tự động cũng được tích hợp trên máy
II. CÁC ỨNG DỤNG PHỔ BIẾN​Máy ép bùn băng tải là dòng máy ép bùn có công suất cao, vì vậy thiết bị được ứng dụng cho nhiều lĩnh vực, chúng ta có thể kể đến như:

Xử lý nước thải ngành hóa chất
Ép bùn ngành dệt nhuộm
Ép bùn ngành giấy
Ép bùn khai khoáng
Ép bùn ngành mỹ phẩm, thực phẩm…

https://1.bp.************/-0Q4HxQnXIxo/X_1zE3PW-5I/AAAAAAAAFvQ/EifJyxDeinwNgmpQau0lxqUigp7AvETRQCLcBGAsYHQ/w442-h315/nguyen-ly-hoat-dong-may-ep-loc-bang-tai.jpg
Nguyên lý hoạt động máy ép bùn băng tải​III. CÔNG TY SẢN XUẤT MÁY ÉP BÙN BĂNG TẢI​Hiên nay tại Việt Nam, chúng ta đã có thể sản xuất ra dòng máy ép bùn băng tải, chính vì vậy các nhà đầu tư có thể tiết kiệm chi phí thay vì mua máy ép bùn nhập khẩu.

Một trong các dòng máy ép bùn băng tải được ưa chuộng nhất phải kể đến máy ép bùn do Công ty TNHH Đại Đồng Tiến Phát sản xuất. Đây là thiết bị được nghiên cứu và sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại, chất lượng đạt ISO 9001:2015.

Máy ép bùn băng tải Dotapha được nhiều nhà đầu tư đánh giá về chất lượng, với đầy đủ các kiểu dáng, mẫu mã. Chúng tôi luôn sản xuất và giao hàng, lắp đặt đúng tiến độ. Liên hẹ ngay để được tư vấn chi tiết: 0274 6535 168.

*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐẠI ĐỒNG TIẾN PHÁT*

Hotline: 0274 6535 168

Văn phòng Miền Nam: 617 -618 Đường Thuận An Hòa, An Phú, Thuận An, Bình Dương


----------

